# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Restandol Organon

## Rider

Check these Andriols..

Manufacturer : Organon (Greece)

Name : Restandol

Substance : Testosterone Undecanoate @ 40mg/tab

Container : 60 tabs per bottle

----------


## juicy_brucy

Andriols are not very useful, but if you have em, why not? that is my attitude. But I'm schackled to the juice. I'll be dead around the age of 55, and I love it!!!! So huge!

----------


## happo

real stuff.

----------


## ajfina

> Andriols are not very useful, but if you have em, why not? that is my attitude. But I'm schackled to the juice. I'll be dead around the age of 55, and I love it!!!! So huge!


totally feel u juice

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> totally feel u juice


 Thanks bros. I feel better now. I knew I wasn't alone.

----------


## sevenmann

Yes, totally good, I got the same one's in a pharmacy in Greece
However !!! You need too many and you wont get anything from them
get rid of them!!! seriously

----------


## judge_dread

the bad thing is that Organon stopped this version and now circulates the new one with 30 caps in the same price!!!

----------


## Smart-tony

There real but you need so many of them to get results.

----------

